# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  hitno-skidanje navlake u maxi cosi cabrio as

## Candy

Molim za pomoć, imam as maxi cosi 0-13 kg, i super smo zadovoljni. Danas sam htjela oprati navlaku, i skinula sam sve, ali onaj donji dio preko kojeg idu pojasevi jednostavno ne znam skinuti. As koristim često i svaki dan, i ne mogu je držati dugo razmontiranu i prljavu, pa molim za bilo kakvu pomoć. Je li netko prao navlaku i KAKO ste skinule navlaku preko pojaseva?  :?

----------


## apricot

preko pojaseva - nikako.
osim da pitaš mađioničara   :Wink:  

okreni sjedalicu, otkvači pojaseve, izvuci navlaku, operi je, ...
istim postupkom nazad.
ako se bojiš da nećeš znati vratiti, slikaj svaku fazu...

----------


## Candy

> preko pojaseva - nikako.
> osim da pitaš mađioničara   
> 
> okreni sjedalicu, *otkvači pojaseve*, izvuci navlaku, operi je, ...
> istim postupkom nazad.
> ako se bojiš da nećeš znati vratiti, slikaj svaku fazu...


KAKO?   :Sad:   Ne bojim se, na ti sam sa sjedalicom.  8) Plus što imam sliku.

----------


## apricot

pa moraš pronaći završetak pojasa, isprovlačiti ga kroz sve kopče i to je to.
i onda istim putem natrag.

----------


## Candy

Kužim ja princip, ali ne može, zadebljan je pojas. Nisu sve sjedalice iste. Ne kužim, da me ubiješ.

----------


## marta

Ja sam imala tu sjedalicu i uputstva u kojima je bilo slikovno objasnjenje kako se navlaka skida. Pogledaj si detaljno uputstva.  :Smile:

----------


## Candy

Kad sve zakaže pročitaj uputstva.  :Laughing:

----------


## Candy

Ne može se skinuti skroz, uvijek jedan dio ostaje prevučen kroz navlaku. Pročitala uputstva. Ništa, lavorić i peri.  :/ 
Plaćam kavu onome tko uspije skinuti bez razvaljivanja.  :Razz:

----------


## Paulita

Evo tu su ti slike. Možda pomogne

----------


## marta

Moze se skinuti bez razvaljivanja.

----------


## Candy

*Paulita*  :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## Paulita

Uspjela? Ajd, baš mi je drago. Trebala sam jučer ovo poslikat

----------


## Jelcek

E cure koje imate Maxi Cosi autosjedalicu, da li ona ima onaj zaslon za sunce?

----------


## daddycool

> E cure koje imate Maxi Cosi autosjedalicu, da li ona ima onaj zaslon za sunce?


maxi cosi cabrio ima. izvlači se iz plastike.

----------


## Jelcek

> Jelcek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E cure koje imate Maxi Cosi autosjedalicu, da li ona ima onaj zaslon za sunce?
> 
> 
> maxi cosi cabrio ima. izvlači se iz plastike.


Joj onda dobro! Jučer opće to nisam skužila i bila sam razočarana jer mi je inače ta autosjedalica super, ali mi je izgledalo ko da toda nema i baš mi je to falilo.

----------


## norica07

podižem ovaj topic jer bi mi trebale ove slike kako skinuti navlaku s maxi cosi cabrio sjedalice, pa ako mi paulita možda može ponovno staviti te slikice jer sad pod onim "tu" piše "path not found" iliti više nema tih uputa.
unaprijed zahvaljujem!  :Smile:

----------


## Paulita

*norica*, slike su bile samo za taj donji dio koji je Candy bio "problem". Nemam više slika, izbrisala sam ih.

Ako imaš isti problem, pokušat ću ti objasniti. Prati donji remen koji zatežeš do kraja, do ispod AS. Tamo gdje je kraj, pomakni remen s lijeve strane udesno i s desne ulijevo. Tako ćeš ga otkačit od plastike.

----------


## norica07

probat ćemo onda tako! puno ti hvala!   :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

Do kad ste koristili jastučić za bebe, onu zaštitu oko glavice (support pillow) u Maxi Cosi Cabrio od 0-13 kg?

----------


## srecica

> Do kad ste koristili jastučić za bebe, onu zaštitu oko glavice (support pillow) u Maxi Cosi Cabrio od 0-13 kg?


Ja sam je maknula sa njezina 2 ili 3 mjeseca, ne sjecam se vise jer jo glava nije sjedala u taj jastucic, pa sam nakon toga koristila dvije zarolane tetre sa svake strane glave da joj se glavica ne klati kad zaspe.

----------


## Elinor

Taj jastučić ima punjenje koje dolazi ispod leđa i njime se smanjuje dubina sjedalice kad je beba mala. To je spužva koja se izvadi van, a nakon toga se  pojasevi provuku kroz gornje rupe jastučića i onda zaštita za glavu dođe na sam vrh AS i dalje funkcionira! Al sam ja prekasno uzela uputstva u ruke i to pročitala.   :Embarassed:   Tnx srećice!

----------


## domy

> *norica*, slike su bile samo za taj donji dio koji je Candy bio "problem". Nemam više slika, izbrisala sam ih.
> 
> Ako imaš isti problem, pokušat ću ti objasniti. Prati donji remen koji zatežeš do kraja, do ispod AS. Tamo gdje je kraj, pomakni remen s lijeve strane udesno i s desne ulijevo. Tako ćeš ga otkačit od plastike.


Ja sam valjda preglupa za takve stvari i meni nikako ne ide to.

----------

